# Update from an old boy



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2011)

He's back 

Hi All, especially those who remember me,

Adler got in touch with me a few months back but unfortunately I was too busy at the time to get involved with the forum again then. I've now got time to give those who remember me an update and maybe even come on the site a little more regularly.

So I've checked and my last post here was in 2007! For those new to the site since then I should point out that I'm kinda a big deal 8) and am pleased to see my antics of years ago have kept me near the top of the most prolific posters!

So what have I been up to since 2007? Well I completed my second year of A-levels, which is what was taking enough of my time to rip me away from the site. In what will forever be recorded as a feat of good judgment on their part I was accepted onto the engineering course at Downing College, University of Cambridge. I'm about to enter my 4th year there and will hopefully graduate next summer with a MEng in Electrical Electronic Engineering.

Do not fear though, I have kept up my love of aviation and indeed all things Lancaster! Studying engineering has also meant it's a slightly more mature knowledge. Studying so close to Duxford has been fantastic too, I've been there a lot and absolutely love it. I was at Flying Legends this year so who knows, maybe some of you were too.

Right, I'm off to read through 3 years of posts, find out what state I left my signature in and spread the good news of my second coming...

Lancs


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back and congrats on your endeavours


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back! Congrats on the degree!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, still working on the degree but so far so good!

Also what's with the little 'battle honour' aircraft in people's signatures?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2011)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Thanks, still working on the degree but so far so good!
> 
> Also what's with the little 'battle honour' aircraft in people's signatures?


its become very modeller oriented and they decide what subject they are going to model and get little stickers under their name for completion


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back mate, bl**dy good to see around again.....
Well done on your adventures, will there be any blockbusters or?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back kiddo!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back, Lanc. Good to see you again. Studying at Cambridge, eh? Good on you! After 3+ years of absence, you have some catching up to do...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2011)

HE's BACK!!!!!!

Good ta see back around here. I was a newbie when ya left those many years ago.
You might want to check these threads!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/forums-20-funniest-threads-16791.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 19, 2011)

Seen your posts floating all around the site since I joined and always wondered what happened to you. Welcome back and good luck on finishing your degree.  


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

welcome back Lanc, like Njaco i was a bit of a newbie before you were otherwise occupied but good to hear from you again


----------



## A4K (Sep 19, 2011)

Same boat as Chris and Karl, good to have you back!

Re the small aircraft profiles, they're related to the modelmaking 'group builds' that have been going on the last 2 years or so. There's a whole subsection for them on the menu page.

Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back Lanc!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back, and good luck with the Degree.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello Lanc. You havent met me, as I joined after you retired, but ive seen many posts of yours. I hope you have more time to mess about here as your posts were always interesting.


----------



## Pong (Sep 19, 2011)

2007, that was a real long time ago and the time I signed up. 

Glad to have one of the old members back here. Your username does kick ass.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back Lanc. Good to have one of the old looney's back in the fold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe everything can get back to normal now then.....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back, luck to you on the MEng, I suppose after you get it, you'll be Dr. Kick-Ass Lancaster or some such....


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back, Lanc! Greetings from Poland!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2011)

Geez Lanc, I haven't seen you logged in for ages..... glad to see you again. Congrats on the degree !


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Lanc, glad to see your back. You probably don't remember me, I was pretty well under the radar. Congrats on working towards your degree, I'm in my last year for mine too!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah, welcome back. Now waiting for ceddar


----------



## Geedee (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome back into the madhouse


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm afraid I've rather lost touch with CC, although looking at his profile on here he was logged in a few months ago.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2011)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT"S BACK......AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Ok..... now that that's out of the way WELCOME BACK LANC!!!!! And congratulations on the degree!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

What are the 'groups' about in the members bit? Is it exactly what it looks like? If I like multi-engined prop aircraft I join the group and we all hang out together like cool kids?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea, you have to buy the doughnuts but you do get a free decoder ring.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2011)

I kept your pic in the Member Mugshots thread. Waitin' for CC now.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome back, Lanc. Missed you. CC logged in a year or so ago and I asked about you. He didn't know your status at the time.

And may I welcome you to the small and unique Electrical Engineering degree club. A degree that requires an amount of discipline, effort and fortitude to achieve that most cannot fathom. Look forward to your contributions returning to the forum. You have been missed.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 24, 2011)

> For those new to the site since then I should point out that I'm kinda a big deal and am pleased to see my antics of years ago have kept me near the top of the most prolific posters!



Who are you again????

Nah, I'm just kidding! Good to see you're doing well!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome back!


----------

